# g- body dash



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

how hard is it to remove gbody dash, or what all is required. i want to dye my dash black, wondering if its easier to take out the windsheild and dye the dash in the car, or remove the dash. im sure removing the dash will give a better end result, just looking for feedback. this is an original owner car and the dash is in perfect shape, i really dont want to take it out to do this. ive never taken a dash out before.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

forgot to mention isa a luxury sport, i think regal dashes are different...


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2009, 10:51 AM~15766371
> *forgot to mention isa a luxury sport, i think regal dashes are different...
> *


I know in my Regal once you got the speedo cluster out I had let the 2 bolts loose that hold the steering column up & I think there was 4 bolts along the bottom I had to undo & then the wiring harness was screwed to the back side of the dash in probably 10 places but you can get to them easy when you pul the dash away a little.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

cool, i think regals are different?


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

I dont know. Just letting you know in case they arent.


----------



## pako (Jan 10, 2008)

its a bitch to pull out a dash.. but i think you should go for it. that way you'll have more knowledge of the way ur car was put together..


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

Its not that hard..... :uh: an hour tops....


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Nov 25 2009, 12:43 PM~15778934
> *Its not that hard..... :uh: an hour tops....
> *


Yeah after I took mine out the third time it only took like 20 minutes.


----------



## D.Elers (Oct 1, 2009)

Take a tape measure to one, I think it will be too wide.

Whats wrong with the p-body dash?


----------



## SuicidedRegal (Aug 12, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

not hard at all, hardest part is your speedo cable

u got your 7mm screws up top an 3 10mm at the bottom one on each side an one behind the radio

your two i think 15mm bolts that hold up your steering colum

pull your radio out an your a/c controls... makes it easier if your plannin on puttin the dash back in

pull your cluster out an undo your plugs for your switches they clip in youll need to pull them towards you then put them back throught the hole sideways

jus pay attention to everything you are unpluging dont jus go ripping shit out an itll turn out nice. ive got it down to 45mins to pull one out when im being careful...if im building a new dash i can get one out in 20 mins

first time though id devote a afternoon to it


----------



## The wagon (Sep 8, 2006)

good info got pic


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 6 2009, 09:37 AM~15887389
> *not hard at all, hardest part is your speedo cable
> 
> u got your 7mm screws up top an 3 10mm at the bottom one on each side an one behind the radio
> ...


good info thanks.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 6 2009, 12:37 PM~15887389
> *not hard at all, hardest part is your speedo cable
> 
> u got your 7mm screws up top an 3 10mm at the bottom one on each side an one behind the radio
> ...


real talk :werd: :biggrin:


----------



## fantamonte (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 24 2009, 07:59 AM~15764887
> *how hard is it to remove gbody dash, or what all is required.  i want to dye my dash black, wondering if its easier to take out the windsheild and dye the dash in the car, or remove the dash. im sure removing the dash will give a better end result, just looking for feedback. this is an original owner car and the dash is in perfect shape, i really dont want to take it out to do this. ive never taken a dash out before.
> *


Just take it out bro it will come out better that way,its not that hard if you are patient!!


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

20mns. tops!


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by The wagon_@Dec 8 2009, 11:43 AM~15910963
> *good info got pic
> *


ive thought about making a topic on removing a gbody dash with pics an all, but never had the extra time, usually if im takin a dash out its cause im about to get paiiiiid :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 10 2009, 03:20 AM~15934191
> *ive thought about making a topic on removing a gbody dash with pics an all, but never had the extra time, usually if im takin a dash out its cause im about to get paiiiiid  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 8 2009, 07:52 PM~15917391
> *good info thanks.
> *


x2 my speedo cable just took a shit a couple days ago, :thumbsup:


----------



## 78paco (Dec 29, 2004)

firsttime its hard , after that its just time consuming


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Dec 11 2009, 02:45 PM~15948502
> *x2 my speedo cable just took a shit a couple days ago, :thumbsup:
> *


should be able to change that without taking out the whole dash, just take off the peice that holds your cluster in itll save you the headache of all the wiring of the radio, a/c an all that


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

anybody put a ls dash into a regal?


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

JUST AN IDEA IF YOU GOT TIME ON YOUR HANDS MAYBE GO TO LOCAL PIC N PULL AND PRACTICE ON A DIFFRENT G BODY I DUNNO ITS NOT THAT HARD BUT IF YOUR SCARED TO FUCK YOURS UP AND WANNA PRACTICE DO THAT JUST MY 2 CENTS


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Dec 19 2009, 01:45 AM~16025987
> *anybody put a ls dash into a regal?
> *


it will bolt up directly they all use the same firewalls, when the dash is out youll see a bunch of little tabs an there a clip that the screws go into youll have to move them to different tabs, take notes when you pull the LS dash out an itll make it all go back in faster

but the plug for your gauges is different than a regals

so if your going to pull one from a junk yard keep the plugs for your gauges, headlight switch an its just a little wiring an matching colors, may need to get a Haynes manual from your parts store an study your wiring diagrams in the back

:biggrin:


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

in my monte idk what to do with my dash i was thinking removing all that caskit rap cuz its ugly is hell but under that is some crazy asss super glue n idk what to do either buy a new dash n put it in or just get some strong glue remover n get all that out 
what u guys think i should do


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dog Leggin Lincoln_@Dec 17 2009, 08:05 AM~16007490
> *should be able to change that without taking out the whole dash, just take off the peice that holds your cluster in itll save you the headache of all the wiring of the radio, a/c an all that
> *


:werd: fucking A, that was a piece of cake..having trouble finding a new cable though


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Dec 21 2009, 11:56 PM~16054028
> *in my monte  idk what to do with my dash i was thinking removing all that caskit rap cuz its ugly is hell but under that is some crazy asss super glue n idk what to do either buy a new dash n put it in or just get some strong glue remover n get all that out
> what u guys think i should do
> 
> ...


if i were you i'd just get a clean one from the junkyard, paint it whatever color you want, and swap them out, i think that would be less headache, since you'll probably have to paint the old one after you get all the glue off anyways


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

mask thew whole car off then dye.

$150 + shipping


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 22 2009, 02:03 PM~16058752
> *if i were you i'd just get a clean one from the junkyard, paint it whatever color you want, and swap them out, i think that would be less headache, since you'll probably have to paint the old one after you get all the glue off anyways
> *



thats what i was thinking of doing cuz removing all that glue is gunna be a bitch...how hard u think it is to convert to floor shift because i was looking into bucket seats and they look much better then the other ones


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

i dont know... it seems like some of you guys have had an easy-time taking your dashes out... i WENT 2 WAR with my dash and got SO pissed off that i ended up putting all the screws back in, a little while later i decided to try my luck at redoing the dash while its still in the car.... so here's what happened...

before:










after:


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montekels87_@Dec 22 2009, 02:48 PM~16059189
> *thats what i was thinking of doing cuz removing all that glue is gunna be a bitch...how hard u think it is to convert to floor shift because i was looking into bucket seats and they look much better then the other ones
> *


yea, i wouldn't even fuck with the glue, who knows might not fully come off either. if you get all the linkage from a car that came stock with a floor shifter it shouldn't be too hard, i've never actually done one though


----------



## montekels87 (Jul 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 22 2009, 11:00 PM~16064078
> *yea, i wouldn't even fuck with the glue, who knows might not fully come off either. if you get all the linkage from a car that came stock with a floor shifter it shouldn't be too hard, i've never actually done one though
> *



yeah ima just try to find a new one or junkyard one cuz ur rite who knows if all that dry glue is going to come off.....ima have to go t a junk yard and find an g body with floor shifter and try it


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

jus watch out for the thin piece of plastic that holds the female connector to the male connector to the cluster lights mine broke i was all brittle i still dont know how were gonna fix dat


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

i just ended up getting the seats done in grey and leaving the dash grey. save the headache. fuck it


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 6 2010, 08:00 PM~16815533
> *i just ended up getting the seats done in grey and leaving the dash grey. save the headache. fuck it
> *


ballers


when you have so much money to get everything else redone instead of 1 dash :wow:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Mar 6 2010, 10:00 PM~16815533-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orientalmontecarlo_@Mar 7 2010, 05:51 PM~16822111
> *just re wrap it homie
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


well its original dash with no cracks , i hear those are hard to come by?


----------



## orientalmontecarlo (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 7 2010, 11:12 PM~16823150
> *well its original dash with no cracks , i hear those are hard to come by?
> *


shit then dont re wrap it,theyre rare in that condition


----------

